# help finding the CMOS battery in a Sony Vaio VGN-FS550 Laptop



## jallenclark (Feb 26, 2007)

The battery is dead and I poked around quickly and could not locate the CMOS battery, anyone know where it located in the laptop? Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

How do you know that the battery is dead? Do you get a message?

Generally, CMOS battery's on laptops will be in two places: Either under the keyboard on top of the motherboard, or on the bottom of the motherboard behind the bottom panel of the laptop. Look in those two places.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

The Cmos batteries have a fairly long life, is there a problem or a notification regarding the battery as Matt suggested?


----------



## jallenclark (Feb 26, 2007)

I ran some tests online when my clock keep resetting. The results told me to replace the CMOS, I also called Sony and after they walked me through the same things they told me send it to get it placed by them cause they wanna charge me 200 to replace a battery. 

I took the keyboard off and it was not there. I also took every back panel off and also did not find it there.

I cannot find a service manual for my model anywhere online.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you remove the whole back cover? Usually it is not under a removable section of the bottom. On My Aspire 3000, to access the CMOS battery, you have to remove the hard disk, and after doing that, remove the entire bottom cover of the laptop. You might have to do something to that effect. Removing the whole bottom cover shouldn't be too difficult unless there are hidden screws. If you post a picture of the bottom from a digital camera and upload it, I could be of more assistance.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Most laptops that I have taken apart did not have the CMOS battery in a very convenient place. If I wouldn't have had some nearly torn down to pieces, I would not have found it.


----------



## jallenclark (Feb 26, 2007)

You are right, I didn't take the entire back panel off just the quick small ones that access the RAM and the hard drive.

I will go ahead and take the entire panel off. I was hoping there was an easier way. I have an old mac g3 that had CMOS battery right under the keyboard so it was very easy to get to, I was hoping this would be similar.


----------

